# Clippers Threesome



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

Brand, Miller and kandi have better stats than any other threesome.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> Brand, Miller and kandi have better stats than any other threesome.


'

Yeah and look at their record. Kandi needs to just go away he's ruining my team:upset:


----------



## Peter Vescey (Oct 23, 2002)

*For what its worth (and Chad Ford usually ain't worth much)*

Steve (Salinas): If you owned the Clippers, who on the team do you build around, long term? Who do you let go? 

Chad Ford: To quote Hubie Brown, "Excellent question." The Clippers can't afford to pay everyone next summer. If Donald Sterling decides to open his wallet (a big if) I think the two guys are Michael Olowokandi and Andre Miller. I love Elton Brand, but his position is a little easier to fill. I love Lamar Odom, but his off the court issues are too big of a risk. Miller is the best young point guard in the league and Olowokandi is showing that he's the best big man in the league behind Shaq. Point guards and centers are the two hardest players to get a hold of and the Clippers will be remiss if they let them get away. 

http://proxy.espn.go.com/chat/chatESPN?event_id=2751


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

good points. 
Clippers need to trade Brand, Q-rich and Odom as soon as possible. otherwise they will go for NOTHING.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> good points.
> Clippers need to trade Brand, Q-rich and Odom as soon as possible. otherwise they will go for NOTHING.


If they trade Q-Rich who is their shooting guard???


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> If they trade Q-Rich who is their shooting guard???


I wouldn't even bother trying to respond to some of the trade propositions on this board BEEZ, most of the time they are illogical.


----------



## Peter Vescey (Oct 23, 2002)

What they need to trade is the owner. Why would anyone remain a Clip fan if they allow this talent to escape?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Heats are interested in Odom.
Nuggets are interested in Miller.
Rockets are interested in Brand.
Kandiman will walk away.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Clippers Threesome*



> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> '
> 
> Yeah and look at their record. Kandi needs to just go away he's ruining my team:upset:


Would you take Bradley and abdul wahud for him?


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Clippers Threesome*



> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Would you take Bradley and abdul wahud for him?



Hmm.... I honestly couldn't say right now. As of this moment all we need is another center, so wahed is a non factor. But we can't trade Kandi, he is free to sign with whoever next season.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

Kandi had a great game last night, 24 points and 12 rebounds. Don't let him go away for NOTHING, man.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> Kandi had a great game last night, 24 points and 12 rebounds. Don't let him go away for NOTHING, man.


THERE IS NOTHING THE CLIPPERS CAN DO, IF KANDI WANTS TO PLAY FOR SOMEONE ELSE HE CAN AND WILL AND THE CLIPPERS WILL GET NOTHING FOR HIM.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

After kandi goes away, how many Clippers fans left?

Things may go worse than this.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> After kandi goes away, how many Clippers fans left?
> 
> Things may go worse than this.


You obviously haven't followed the clippers for the last few years. If you took a poll Kandi would probably be voted as the player least deserving of a big contract. Last year he would've been voted off the team.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> After kandi goes away, how many Clippers fans left?
> 
> Things may go worse than this.


How many fans left if Kandi leaves?

All of them, give or take the one or two that he has.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

*JMac & Clip'Show are going to cry like a baby.*

after Kandi goes away, at least 2 teams will give Brand a maz and at least 3 teams will give Miller a max. If Clippers sign both Brand and Miller the max, Clippers will be down for next 7 years (to 2010). Why?

Clippers can only sign one more starter Maggette because of LX taxes. 

Most of talented benches have to go away too because salary-cap is 40.27M.

Clippers are down from 1980s to 2010s.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: JMac & Clip'Show are going to cry like a baby.*



> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> after Kandi goes away, at least 2 teams will give Brand a maz and at least 3 teams will give Miller a max. If Clippers sign both Brand and Miller the max, Clippers will be down for next 7 years (to 2010). Why?
> 
> Clippers can only sign one more starter Maggette because of LX taxes.
> ...


I don't understand, why give Kandi the max and not Brand or Miller who are clearly better players? If your gonna spend the money at least spend it wisely.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

I am asking to read my post again. I did not say that clippers would give Kandi a max.

Kandi is going to sign somewhere. We can't tell now.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> I am asking to read my post again. I did not say that clippers would give Kandi a max.


Thats what he wants!


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

Kandi said to Jmac and Clip'Show: "Don't cry for me, baby".


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

kandi is going to say " end of story, Clip'Show".


----------

